# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  Dragon and the idea of Alcatel Devices is Ready Now ( V3.51) !!!

## mohamed73

*Dragon and the idea of Alcatel Devices is Ready in V3.51!!!*     *What is news?* *
  1.The idea of MTK Alcatel (Android) Started from this version!
  2.MTK Alcatel (Android) Devices FORMAT Supportd!!
  3.Fix some bugs which was remained in the v3.50!!!  *      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
(*The size of new EXE and Update Date, This is Posted because some bull ****. So, the Check the EXE size before you use.*)  *
Original Mobile's ie Sony Ericsson, Samsung Pattern Lock etc Removing Solution:!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *and*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *
Added More Safe Format list of Android MTK and SPD Removing Google Account!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *The Idea Of EMMC Starting from Dragon*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon Dongle Available Everywhere Now! Your Dollar Printing Machine!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *How to use Dragon with Other Box*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *The Tabs and the Dragon*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon and Original Nokia Mobiles*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *You can run Dragon Dongle / Dragon Box in windows 7 or 8 without any problem!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *About Dragon Dongle Price!!!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
The manuals for beginners and Spammers*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Download Link From Our Server:*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *
My Dragon, Your Dragon, Our Dragon!!! Dragon Team Never Rest!!!*

----------

